# Peeling Hard Boiled Eggs



## Bangbang (Mar 3, 2005)

I was wondering how many people have trouble peeling eggs. Here is a proper way to cook them. 


http://www.goodegg.com/boiledegg.html


----------



## MJ (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Bang. I learned young not to boil fresh eggs, makes a huge difference.


----------



## middie (Mar 3, 2005)

i can never peel them suckers lol.
thanks bang


----------



## Erik (Mar 4, 2005)

I always throw a little salt in the water...for some reason it helps the peeling process.


----------



## Hungry (Mar 4, 2005)

I put this on the thread that was asking, "what do you use a teaspoon for"
After the eggs are cooked and there are a TON of ways to cook an egg,
I crack the shell completely all around.  Then wet a teaspoon, a table spoon, not a measuring spoon.  At large end of the egg, I'll slip the spoon under the shell and under the thin membrane between the shell and the egg, then roll the spoon around the egg thus removing the shell with no or a minimum of damage to the white of the egg.  As you know, fresh eggs are very hard to peel without tearing up the white.

Here is another web page on EGGS:

http://www.aeb.org/eggcyclopedia/main_frame_page.html

Enjoy,
Charlie


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 4, 2005)

My wife taught me this trick, along with a never-fail way to cure hiccups, but that's another story.  This works every time for me and is quite simple.  In addition, I know it works on fresh and older eggs as I used to have egg laying hens when I lived in Washington State.

After boiling the eggs to your liking, with or without salt in the water, and to whatever degree of doneness (is there such a word as doneness?), lightly crack the egg and immerse immediatley in cold, running water.  Laeve in for about thirty seconds or so.  I'm not sure why this works, but if you then start from the crack, and get under the thin membrane, the egg comes off very easily, with no damage to the egg-white.  Again, I'm not sure why it works, I just know that it does.  

Oh, after cooling in the water, if you craze the shell, it peels off even easier.  Just roll the egg around in your hands, applying just enough pressure to crack it.  Then peel.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 4, 2005)

bang, my egg boiling method is similar to the link.  However, when the water comes to a rolling boil, I remove the pan from the heat, cover and let sit for about 5 minutes.  Then I pour off the hot water and fill pot with cold water, gently crack the small end and put leave in cold water for a few minutes then eat them or put in fridge to further cool.  The cracking of the small end seems to make peeling easier, maybe because some of the water seeps in???  I do not crack the large end because that is where the air pocket is.  Mine never have a green ring, but if they did I would not care, green and gold are DUCK colors.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2005)

I never had any trouble before, when I had an electric stove.
Now I have a gas stove and everytime I hard boil eggs it's a chore to peel them.

I cook them in the same way.. but, it takes a lot longer for the water to come to a boil.  Could that be the problem?


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2005)

Moved to Eggs, Cheese, Dairy.


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 10, 2011)

ok not sure if this was the latest one regarding peeling hard boiled eggs, but I have tried Everything!!!. suggestions from here, else where you name it. I used to mainly use brown eggs and noticed white eggs are a little easier. I finally found something that seems to work for me. I just can't believe I finally found something that works for me. I mean I tried julia childs method and a million other methods.

 I just can’t believe it. Imean I have tried everything under the sun!!! – finally this seems to work for me. I just can’t believe it.


  I bought some large white eggs grocery shopping today and used those and it worked ONCE again.  

  1.       Brought a pan of water to boil. I brought it to a good boil, but not a rolling boil
  2.       THAN I put my eggs in with some tongs carefully. 
  3.       I let it boil for 13 minutes.  When it was about 8 minutes left, it had come to a ROLLING boil as a fyi
  4.       Than I drained the water and poured cold water from the tap on them to stop the cooking process
  5.       Than I just let it cool down a little and peeled them.  

  **Note** When peeling them I took advise I read before and started down on the bigger part of the egg.  If you look at the 2 sides of the egg, one side is a little larger than the other side. It’s like narrower/skinnier on one end.
  Start with the end that is a little bigger.

  Mary


----------



## babetoo (Nov 10, 2011)

Hungry said:


> I put this on the thread that was asking, "what do you use a teaspoon for"
> After the eggs are cooked and there are a TON of ways to cook an egg,
> I crack the shell completely all around. Then wet a teaspoon, a table spoon, not a measuring spoon. At large end of the egg, I'll slip the spoon under the shell and under the thin membrane between the shell and the egg, then roll the spoon around the egg thus removing the shell with no or a minimum of damage to the white of the egg. As you know, fresh eggs are very hard to peel without tearing up the white.
> 
> ...


 
pretty close to my method. it works every time. i don't however wet the spoon. start in water, when comes to a boil, take off flame, let sit for ten or fifteen minutes. plunge into ice water. then smash egg shell  slightly, put spoon between  peel and egg. turn spoon upside down first. off it comes, slick as a whistle.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2011)

babetoo said:


> pretty close to my method. it works every time. i don't however wet the spoon. start in water, when comes to a boil, take off flame, let sit for ten or fifteen minutes. plunge into ice water. then smash egg shell  slightly, put spoon between  peel and egg. turn spoon upside down first. off it comes, slick as a whistle.




I use your boil and set method!

I believe the eggs are tender and not rubbery when I use this method.

It also saves gas and does not heat up the kitchen as much in the Summer months.

Maybe I'll make some egg and olive for lunch and a Dirty Martini


----------



## taxlady (Nov 11, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use your boil and set method!
> 
> I believe the eggs are tender and not rubbery when I use this method.
> 
> ...



One more who uses the boil and set method. I add a lot of salt to the water. It seems to make cracks in shells "heal". We usually boil a dozen and a half eggs at a time, so they last a while and we prefer them to have whole, uncracked shells for storing.

Aunt Bea, can I join you for lunch?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 11, 2011)

A friend who had worked in catering told me to salt the water to make peeling easy.  It works!

It also helps to put cold eggs in cold water to prevent cracking.


----------



## Alix (Nov 11, 2011)

Holy hannah! What an old thread! Nice to see some old names again though. 

Hope you get your eggs peeled guys! I've found that the fresher the egg, the tougher they are to peel. I've also heard that a tbsp of vinegar in your boiling water will help too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 12, 2011)

Eggs are porous. The fresher the egg, the harder to peel. When boiling fresh eggs, the advice is either cure the eggs in the fridge for 3 weeks OR add vinegar and salt to the water. Have the eggs at room temp. Put them in the water and bring to boil (with the salt 2-3T and vinegar--big slug). Once the water comes to a boil, set for 18 minutes. Drain, cover with super cold water for 5 minutes, then crack the eggs againt the pan and cover again for a few minutes with cold water. Works every time and remember I'm dealing with FRESH eggs.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2011)

So people I bought 6 plastic containers to make HB eggs. You rub the inside with a pam like spray on a paper towel or brush on some veggie oil. break you egg and put it into the container, put on the top and then boil in a pan of water for let's see if it's a large egg 19-20 min. Will give this a try this morning and see how the containers work.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2011)

kadesma said:


> So people I bought 6 plastic containers to make HB eggs. You rub the inside with a pam like spray on a paper towel or brush on some veggie oil. break you egg and put it into the container, put on the top and then boil in a pan of water for let's see if it's a large egg 19-20 min. Will give this a try this morning and see how the containers work.
> kades




Are those the "Eggies?"  Shrek got some of those and they were horrible.  they leaked all over the pan.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are those the "Eggies?"  Shrek got some of those and they were horrible.  they leaked all over the pan.


Yep got the eggies. No problem with them leaking, they just take time to cool down and the shape is not the greatest but hey I love deviled but hate peeling sooooo eggies it is.
cj


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Yep got the eggies. No problem with them leaking, they just take time to cool down and the shape is not the greatest but hey I love deviled but hate peeling sooooo eggies it is.
> cj




I'm glad they worked for you.  I have a feeling if I had used them, that we would have gotten better results, but Shrek tried them while I was at work and he had tossed everything by the time I got home.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm glad they worked for you.  I have a feeling if I had used them, that we would have gotten better results, but Shrek tried them while I was at work and he had tossed everything by the time I got home.


MEN, sounds like someone I know
I think we need to turn him lose in the yard with a rake and shovel. Garden anyone???
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 12, 2011)

kadesma said:


> MEN, sounds like someone I know
> I think we need to turn him lose in the yard with a rake and shovel. Garden anyone???
> kades



I'm going to wave a guitar in front of him and go shopping.  That'll keep him busy and out of the kitchen.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going to wave a guitar in front of him and go shopping.  That'll keep him busy and out of the kitchen.


I think you've got his number...Go Girl
kades


----------



## legend_018 (Nov 13, 2011)

well pretty much like I said, I can't believe all these years and no matter what I tried didn't work.  Just made another batch of hard boiled eggs. Did the same thing pretty  much. brought a pan of water to boil, but not a BIG RAPID boil. Put the eggs in with tongs  "one even cracked". Than put timer on for 13 minutes. Used large white  eggs and pretty much had the burner on close to the highest. about half  way during the water came to a FULL rapid boil. After the 13 min...Took them out with the tongs.  put them in cold water from the sink. the water wasn't even wicked!!!  cold. let cool down a little and peeled them. No problems with ANY of  the eggs.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 13, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Yep got the eggies. No problem with them leaking, they just take time to cool down and the shape is not the greatest but hey I love deviled but hate peeling sooooo eggies it is.
> cj


James got me a package of Eggies, but I haven't had a chance to try them yet. I don't have problems with boiling and peeling eggs (unless they are too fresh), but I will definitely try them.


----------



## JGDean (Nov 16, 2011)

I like to use my steamer. It has a tray with indentations for eggs - 14 minutes. Then I drop them into a bowl cracking them a little and cover with cool water until I feel like peeling them. They do best if I put them in the steamer straight from the fridge so the yellow doesn't get green.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 16, 2011)

Cover cold eggs with cold water in pot with a bit of salt. Bring to boil then immediately lower to just a simmer. Cook for 7 minutes. Turn pot off and allow to sit for 2 minutes in hot water. Then drain and run cold water over eggs till you can hold one in your palm without burning. Give blunt end of egg a nice rap against side of sink or pot to crack then a few more taps around the egg, let sit in cold water at least 10 minutes. Peel eggs in or under running water. Tip - make sure to get under the membrane between the egg and shell.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 16, 2011)

The fresher the eggs, the harder they are to peel. For fresh (and you know I mean FRESH eggs), adding a healthy amount of salt (about 2T) and vinegar to the water seems to help when it comes time to peel them. I whack the heck out of the eggs after they've sat in cold water for 5 minutes, change the water, and let them sit about 10 minutes. Peel nder running water. Or, if you buy fresh eggs, cure them in the fridge for about 3 weeks.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2011)

legend_018 said:


> well pretty much like I said, I can't believe all these years and no matter what I tried didn't work.....


 
i want to know where you live and where and what kind of eggs you buy? I practically never have any problem peeling eggs, really. Once in a great while, maybe. Otherwise they, the eggs peel very easily. Most of the time the whole shell comes right off.


----------

